# customer email, wish they were all like this



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, Our home came with a Blaze King Pegasus 9301 natural gas stove, used to heat our den. It was installed in the early 1990s. I recently had a wall in the den replaced (water damage) and the stove was disconnected and moved during renovations by the workers. I'm trying to reconnect the stove and cannot figure out the correct wiring. The workers made no notes of how it was connected, and I'm not even certain all of the loose wires were connected in the first place. I've put some pictures up on my website that show the loose wires and the possible places to connect them. The website can be found here...
http://www.ton80media.com/blazeking.htm 
W e were using a very simple thermostat, with two wires. Again, I'm not exactly sure where those two wires should be connected. Any advice on how to wire this stove correctly would be much appreciated. I've contacted Blaze King directly, but surprisingly, they were unable to help me. Thank You,


*here is the reply i sent him, am i right Bob?*


Ok,
I took a look at 
http://www.ton80media.com/blazeking.htm

sweet job! Wish all my customers has such skills!!

As a professional, I always recommend hiring another pro to do work on gas stoves, safety first!


Photo 4 show either an old remote receiver, or blaze kings funky early attempt at ipi, intermitant pilot.
If this stuff has never been plugged in, then donâ€™t worry about it, or photo 3 and green wire B

If my guess is correct, you can ignore a b and c, and wire the t-stat directly to top and bottom terminal( 1 and 3)

If wire a and c lead to an on off switch, or currently functioning control, they shouls also be wired direct to the 1 and 3 terminal(more than likely)

Hereâ€™s the catch:
If the 9301 is direct vent, the above is true.
If it is b-vent, they may lead to a spill or safety switch.(although, usually the spill switch wiring would just interrupt one leg of the t-pile wiring)


Does that help?
dave


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm thinking you're right, Dave, but this one is from WAY before my time in the industry.
I'd say the green wire is possibly the ground for a primitive IPI system, 
especially with the small transformer - maybe 120VAC to 6VDC,
& what the OP labels as "the 9-volt battery adapter" simply plugs onto the battery cradle.
Power outage backup, maybe?
Looks like the valve is an older Robert Shaw EPU valve, & the ONLY place I've 
come across them is on some older RL Peterson Gas Log sets,
&  that system didn't have a thermocouple...
Like you, I don't know why there would be two legs to the B-vent spill switch,
unless the second leg was the feed back thru the wall switch/Tstat?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Bob,

i hope the customer replies here with the results


----------

